# wert dieser domain



## tinella (21. März 2005)

hallo leute

ich habe die domain http://tinella.ch (nix drauf im moment)
vor zwei tagen hat mich ein gipsergeschäft angerufen, da es meine domain haben möchte.

für wieviel könnte ich diese verkaufen?




danke für eure antworten

tinella


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. März 2005)

Viel mit Sicherheit nicht. Etwas weniger als die Anwaltskosten um die Domain einzuklagen. Ungefähr hundert Dollar


----------



## xCondoRx (6. April 2005)

Daniel Mannheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Viel mit Sicherheit nicht. Etwas weniger als die Anwaltskosten um die Domain einzuklagen. Ungefähr hundert Dollar


Bist du der Gipser oder woher weisst du, dass er ein Anspruch auf die Domain hat?


----------

